# Who here hates facebook?



## daydreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

Is it just me or does it seem like fucking almost everyone on fb is an attention whore? I hardly use it because all I ever see is posts from people bitching about how nobody appreciates them and how everybody does them wrong and they want pity/sympathy from everybody? Maybe it's just my loser friends, lol....


----------



## autumn (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't get me started. I haven't used any social media (except forums) in 6 years. Facebook is a time vampire. Get away from that garbage. I cannot stand people who are constantly glued to their phones and those people are usually compulsively checking Facebook.

Facebook is a platform that exploits everyone's natural tendency towards egocentricism. It's where people make their lives seem more exciting than they are (probably only necessary because they're staring at it 24/7) to impress people they don't know so they can feel more validated by their peers.

Or they just use it to keep up with their friends and families.

Either way, it's addictive. See if you can get people who use it to avoid the site for 2 days. Bet they'll fail because they need their fix. Seems to be like crack for most people.


----------



## daydreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

zim said:


> I haven't used any social media in 6 years. Facebook is a time vampire. Get away from that garbage. I cannot stand people who are constantly glued to their phones and those people are usually compulsively checking Facebook.


 
Shit, I maybe log in like once a month, if that. I only keep the account cuz it's the only way I have to contact certain relatives. It's a brain-cell vampire!


----------



## shabti (Sep 12, 2014)

My phys anth professor banned electronics in class because he said people couldn't get off social media. Has spent nearly two class periods talking about how video games and social media addiction are addictive forces of evil.  

Disclaimer: I saw this interview with a co-founder of fb who was discussing their 'market share'. He said that though people try to delete their accounts, some super high percentage of them eventually come back. I was like "oh yeah, Motherfucker?" 
and deleted my account. That was a year and a half ago. Feels great.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2014)

i'm one of the ones that came back. i went one year without a facebook account and it was great. i recently re-signed up to keep in contact with people that i have no other way to reach. that said though, i don't spend any time on it unless someone sends me a message. stp also gets a decent amount of traffic and new members from facebook, so i kinda look at it as a "lifeline" to babylon for those seeking to escape (to StP), if that makes any sense.

personally i don't think there's anything wrong with video games, i just see it as an advanced form of interactive storytelling. but i also consider myself a "gamer" so i'm kinda biased.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never had a facebook so I wouldn't know. I know that facebook is created by the cia and fuck that noise I don't want anyone knowing about where I am and what I'm doing especially the cia. I don't do anything morally wrong or anything. I just want to live my life in peace without the majority of society (witch I deem stupid (sorry)) from bugging the shit out of me. So I come to alternative sites or forums (such as stp) in hopes for more intelligent conversation. No offense to fb or ppl who use it. Certain things I wish I could use it for but I don't think I can handle everything that goes with it. sorry if this is bigotous or narrow minded. Maybe I'm just antisocial.


----------



## professorjpj (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a page which I check once a month, or if I get a direct message(rarely).. Otherwise, I DESPISE it.. I also despise douchebags walking around CONSTANTLY texting, not even looking up or getting off their iphones and such.. As far as Im concerned, they might as well be the walking dead.. Just background settings, not living entities...


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2014)

I *never* joined. Beat that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 16, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> I've never had a facebook so I wouldn't know. I know that facebook is created by the cia and fuck that noise I don't want anyone knowing about where I am and what I'm doing especially the cia. I don't do anything morally wrong or anything. I just want to live my life in peace without the majority of society (witch I deem stupid (sorry)) from bugging the shit out of me. So I come to alternative sites or forums (such as stp) in hopes for more intelligent conversation. No offense to fb or ppl who use it. Certain things I wish I could use it for but I don't think I can handle everything that goes with it. sorry if this is bigotous or narrow minded. Maybe I'm just antisocial.



i don't think that's unreasonable at all. the value you get from niche websites like StP is far greater than what you get out of the 'mass info bucket' that is FB (or other more popular websites). so it makes sense to hang out with us on the 'finge'


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 19, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> i don't think that's unreasonable at all. the value you get from niche websites like StP is far greater than what you get out of the 'mass info bucket' that is FB (or other more popular websites). so it makes sense to hang out with us on the 'finge'


I think I was just a little bit angry when I wrote that. I had a rough night and it kinda came out. I try not to be mad at the "mass majority". But sometimes its hard not to.


----------

